# Weather this weekend?



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Anybody know what the weather is suppose to do this weekend offshore around the spur? Reefcast is predicting 1-2 foot seas but noaa is saying 2-4. Bodacious reported some nice blue water and I would really like to go find it Saturday.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm gonna go against my previous posts. DONT JINX ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

ive been waitng for them to conveniently change it to 4-6's any minute


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

check out hilton's offshore to find where the break is. if not, it's kinda hard to answer your question because you clearly already have no less than 2 different predictions as to what the waves are doing. i say go for it. i'l be way west of you but we're going


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

speaking of hiltons.... im still waiting on updated shots. i know its been cloudy but DAMN the last chloro shot is from 3 days ago. thosecolor breaks have prob moved 10-15 miles by now. i sure hope we get one up before FRI.

'hoo we might be coming west after all.the altimetry isoff from989 eastto the double nipple


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

what day? ill be in the canyon sunday...


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

leaving at 10am fri.fishing thru dark saturday. damn bro, you dont celebrate mothers day!!??:nonono


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (5/5/2009)*leaving at 10am fri.fishing thru dark saturday. damn bro, you dont celebrate mothers day!!??:nonono


dude i had no idea. :dohmy brother graduates auburn on saturday so ill see the fam on that day. im on my own so mom understands if there is good $$ on the line...ill send her something nice :heart


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Woody, how many good shots have you gotten from Hilton's the last 4 or 5 days?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunday, here is a chloro shot of the east from 3:30 p.m. today (5/5/09). Towards the end of last week and over the weekend, you had to make due with bits and pieces of images, but you could still get a good idea of what the water was like on Coastwatch. Both the pay sites I looked at were old data. Everyone jumped on me last time for "dissing" Hilton's, but you can get images more consistently from Coastwatch. You just have to do some formatting on your own.

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/East%20Chloro%205-5-09%201530.jpg">


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks snapper! it appears that line has formed up even better. ready for da weekend!:usaflag


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

"you can get images more consistently" No you can't, they are the same pictures. So yeah you can look at that coastwatch image, but you can't pinpoint exact locations or compile the visible areas into one image like you can with hiltons. If you want coastwatch, then thats what you get, if you want to pay a little and have the features of hiltons then do it. I'm just saying it is well worth the money to me to have everything there and one click away, rather than have to surf through coastwatch to gather up the images, then zoom them, then try to figure out the lat long data. Hilton's is much easier.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

wbats.... its definitely worth the money. BUT, the images are freaking lagging behind 3-4 days. that shot snapper posted is easy to read. the ram is "roughly on the same latitude line as the southeast tip of LA and DUE south of the west side of mobile bay. just line the two up put a dot and there you go.do the samewith a few other landmarks and you'll be set.


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, yeah they are lagging now, I'm not sure why, but that is not usually the case.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Wanna be tuna slayer. It's real damn simple. This past weekend, you couldn't get a damn thing from Hilton's. Nothing. Zilch. There was no way to tell anything about where the water was.



If you looked through all the Coastwatch images, you could get an idea where the water was.



And you can tell where the water is, down to a few miles. And that's all you'll get anyway from any site usually, because in the 6-12 hour lag from when you look at the image and you get out there, it's usually moved at least a few miles. 



The shape of the Gulf of Mexico doesn't change. The 88 degree Longitude line is in the same place everyday. It runs right down the middle of Mobile Bay. And the 29 degree Latitude line is in the same place everyday. It runs right at the mouth of the Mississippi River. You draw these lines on your map. Then, exactly halfway between the 29 degree line and 30 degree line, you draw another line. This is 29 degrees 30 minutes. You repeat this until you have the needed lat/long lines. Then, you look at where the water is in relation to your lat/long, and you know where the pretty water is. 



That's all there really is to it.


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

Snapperslapper, 

I know it is easy to put a grid on your coastwatch image. I'm a lazy person so that's why I like Hilton's. If I want to see altimetry, current direction, SST, and chlorophyll images I can usually flip through all four of them in 45 seconds on Hilton's. It would take me 45 minutes to round up all of that data from coastwatch, but maybe I'm slow(I've been told that before)


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I hate to interrupt the discussion, but how do you read a chloro image, what should I be looking for?


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

this has gotten a little ridiculous...... sitting here finishing up some paperwork, about to pull out in the next hour or so, and hiltons still has NOTHING. the altimetryimage is from 3 days ago and the last chloro shot was from the mid 90's. guess we'll just head south until he hit blue. good luck everyone this weekend and be safe


----------

